# Buying a Tiffany Engagement Ring - Tips & Discounts



## kat99

Hey everybody!

This was written for my blog, but thought some of the information might be useful for those shopping, a brief excerpt is below, if you want more information please go to the full blog post: 

*The Buying Experience*


Its not a hard and fast rule, but if youre looking at a ring thats  about $40k or over (this amount varies), youll generally be asked to  sit down and view it in the Tiffany back room. This is to give you a  more intimate, traditional salon type of jewelry purchasing experience  but it is honestly also meant to prevent you from taking the goods and  running off with it (this has happened before). The only store which is  found to be slightly different is the flagship 5th Avenue store in New  York, simply because engagement rings have their own higher level floors  to themselves. There, sales staff will show you rings in seating areas  near the counters, with complimentary coffee/tea, but you can always  request to be seated in a back room for privacy.

_*Tips*_


- The ring comes with a 30 day return policy. Note that this means  you cant resize it- once you resize it, you pretty much cant return  it. So unless your fiancee is a size six (the standard size rings come  in), shell either have to get it resized after you propose, or you if  you want to resize the ring _before_ you propose, you should be  pretty sure that the answer is yes (good advice for any ring purchase).   Once you buy a Tiffany ring, you can take it to any Tiffany store  around the world for a free cleaning as often as youd like. Ignore that  sign that lists cleaning prices for jewelry! The cleaning service is  typically in the back/side of the store, under customer service.


_*Discounts*_

There are other ways to increase the bang for your buck, though. The  first is buying in a state with no sales tax  that is New Hampshire and  Oregon. Both have Tiffany stores and if you are physically present,  will sell to you with no tax. A caveat here is that you will be limited  to what these stores have in stock. It is harder to have these stores  transfer in inventory for you but again if you have further questions, please post .


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi there!

Well I can tell you from experience (and I've heard this before) that it's a LITTLE less black and white than that...

I purchased a 1.26 classic ring for myself (well for us - replacing a stolen/lost engagement ring so I did the shopping!) last October and was deciding between 2 rings at the time. After it had been paid for and sent for resizing, I changed my mind and was told that it was too late to do so... so I just kind of accepted it and was happy with my ring... but always had KIND of wished I'd gone with the bigger one...

Fast forward to this spring - I was in Toronto's flagship store (bought the other one at Yorkdale Mall store, a much newer location) and casually asked what their upgrade policy was... I explained that I'd always kind of wished I could have changed my mind and was told that once it was sized it was too late. They said that it wasn't at all, and even though I'd had the ring for 6 months I could exchange it towards a bigger one and they wouldn't hold me to the 2x the value condition either! I couldn't believe it. I ended up ALMOST doubling the price anyway (went to a 1.5 carat) but not quite, and just brought my old one in and they applied the price of it towards my new one, NO problems! 

Now I'm quite sure that it's all up to the manager's discretion at the time - but that was my experience with them! I ALSO had a shared setting anniversary band ordered at the time and was having it resized when I asked them about the upgrade policy, and ended up NOT taking the newly sized 7 anniversary band and applying the $10K I'd put down on it towards the new engagement ring!

So... fear not about sizing... they'll take it back. And if one person won't, speak to another SA or a manager.  

Hope that helps!!


----------



## kat99

^ That's awesome you had such a great experience. I've had good experiences as well and they have happily allowed me to return items which are even 2 years old or more :shame: but I think it is honestly dependent on your relationship with the store. I just didn't want people who were new to Tiffany to expect this type of treatment right off the bat and to be cautious with what they choose.


----------



## xblackxstarx

IF tiffany guaranteed this on engagement ring purchases they would be PERFECT IMO and i would definitly choose them. otherwise i have no reason to atm ... i wish they did



surfergirljen said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Well I can tell you from experience (and I've heard this before) that it's a LITTLE less black and white than that...
> 
> I purchased a 1.26 classic ring for myself (well for us - replacing a stolen/lost engagement ring so I did the shopping!) last October and was deciding between 2 rings at the time. After it had been paid for and sent for resizing, I changed my mind and was told that it was too late to do so... so I just kind of accepted it and was happy with my ring... but always had KIND of wished I'd gone with the bigger one...
> 
> Fast forward to this spring - I was in Toronto's flagship store (bought the other one at Yorkdale Mall store, a much newer location) and casually asked what their upgrade policy was... I explained that I'd always kind of wished I could have changed my mind and was told that once it was sized it was too late. They said that it wasn't at all, and even though I'd had the ring for 6 months I could exchange it towards a bigger one and they wouldn't hold me to the 2x the value condition either! I couldn't believe it. I ended up ALMOST doubling the price anyway (went to a 1.5 carat) but not quite, and just brought my old one in and they applied the price of it towards my new one, NO problems!
> 
> Now I'm quite sure that it's all up to the manager's discretion at the time - but that was my experience with them! I ALSO had a shared setting anniversary band ordered at the time and was having it resized when I asked them about the upgrade policy, and ended up NOT taking the newly sized 7 anniversary band and applying the $10K I'd put down on it towards the new engagement ring!
> 
> So... fear not about sizing... they'll take it back. And if one person won't, speak to another SA or a manager.
> 
> Hope that helps!!


----------



## surfergirljen

kat99 said:


> ^ That's awesome you had such a great experience. I've had good experiences as well and they have happily allowed me to return items which are even 2 years old or more :shame: but I think it is honestly dependent on your relationship with the store. I just didn't want people who were new to Tiffany to expect this type of treatment right off the bat and to be cautious with what they choose.



I know I felt so lucky to hear them say that (that I could upgrade) I was like, I have to take full advantage of this NOW! Anniversary bands can wait - this was a once in a lifetime chance!

The Flagship stores are probably less stringent - and let's face it, they got more $$ out of me in the end so it all worked out for everyone!


----------



## Contessa

I also find the Yorkdale store is incredibly elegant and upscale....must more so than the flagship.

Good to know you were able to do that! 

I always say, "you never know until you ask"!!!


----------



## ame

uh...jen...where are these new photos


----------



## mimiv35

This is an interesting post - I am also in Toronto - I received a beautiful classic Tiffany setting solitaire and love it but do wish it were a tad bigger...I had thought about going in and asking what could be done - we are still in the 30 day period - so now I feel encouraged to do so...


----------



## surfergirljen

Mimiv35 - do it! OMG if you're within the 30 days and have any doubts and can afford it I'd suggest you go for it. It won't be easy to do it later - I think I got lucky! But I'd say go for it!!


----------



## kat99

mimiv35 said:


> This is an interesting post - I am also in Toronto - I received a beautiful classic Tiffany setting solitaire and love it but do wish it were a tad bigger...I had thought about going in and asking what could be done - we are still in the 30 day period - so now I feel encouraged to do so...



agreed - I would definitely go in, I think Tiffany would be very conducive to helping you upgrade


----------



## einseine

I bought my Tiffany Classic Setting at Tiffany Old Bond Street in London.  We informed them of the date of our visit in advance and they got in the sotre all the available rings in UK and some new rings from US that might satisfy our requiements on the day.  They celebrated our purchase with a (small) bottle of champagne!  The Diamond Specialist in charge of us was very reliable and niche person!  That was a perfect purchase experience, but no discounts.

At Tiffany in Ginza (Japan), I was offered 10% discount by the manager.  But, Japanese (Asian?) prices are much higher compared to other countries, especailly to US's. So, even 10% discount was not attractive at all.


----------



## DearBuddha

"The first is buying in a state with no sales tax  that is New Hampshire "

There are no Tiffany and Co. stores in NH. Not to thread jack - just sayin'. I don't want someone trying to hunt down a store that isn't there for a non-existent deal


----------



## kat99

DearBuddha said:


> "The first is buying in a state with no sales tax  that is New Hampshire "
> 
> There are no Tiffany and Co. stores in NH. Not to thread jack - just sayin'. I don't want someone trying to hunt down a store that isn't there for a non-existent deal



You are so correct - I tend to go to Oregon and did a quick Google search for Tiffany New Hampshire when I was writing the article. Now that I check it is actually something called "Tiffany Tanning Salon."

I'll fix in the blog post - thanks!!


----------



## mimiv35

Thanks SurferGirlJen and Kat99!  I plan to go in tomorrow - it never hurts to ask - I just want to get a sense of how much more it would cost to get something a bit bigger....it's tough going in though because it makes me reconsider all of the styles all over again - I was able to choose the style of ring myself - the best - and worst - thing ever!  I had no idea it would ever be this hard!!!


----------

